# My new Roubaix!



## rickreyn (Jul 27, 2004)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6866&stc=1 

I've had my new Roubaix Elite for about a week now and 108 miles to be exact. I bought an Allez Comp on the condition I could bring it back the next day after a light test drive at home. I came back to the store the next day and compared both bikes in test rides around the store. I chose the Roubaix on the smoothness and comfort of the ride. I knew the Allez would be faster, but as their ad suggests, the bike is for those who "want to go long and fast." Admittedly, the Allez looked a lot sharper. My longest ride has been about 34 miles on a paved trail here locally and no complaints. The bike handles well on uneven pavement in rides around the house too. I can't believe the smoothness in shifting and it is as fast as I can make it go. The all-Ultegra was another selling point. My only problem now is to find the time to enjoy the bike. I am finding that I enjoy road biking better than mountain biking. A phase perhaps.


----------



## ZG82 (Jun 14, 2004)

i have the same bike...i've had it about 6 weeks or so, and i love it.
i just switched my stem to the upright position, like you have yours, and can't wait to get out in the morning and try it out.
i changed the wheelset at the shop when i bought it, and got ksyrium elites instead for not a lot of money, so i went for it.
i think this bike is awesome. i have been a mtn. biker for a long time, and find myself road biking more often that mtn. biking this summer because i love riding this bike.

have a great time.
scott


----------

